# need to clean my mantis ...but how ?



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 19, 2006)

my sub-adult Blepharopsis mendica (thistle mantis) has pooed on it's own back and back of it's eye and i'm wondering how to clean it off. i dont want to spray it because i've heard how that can create a bacterial infection and i dont want to leave it there for the same reason.

anyone had to do anything like this before? anyone got a good method?


----------



## Ian (Mar 19, 2006)

Ha, that is funny! However, a spray will do no harm at all. The time that they develop infections from spraying, is mainly when they are younger, and in not very well ventilated containers, and sprayed on a regular basis.

I expect a spray will do him more good than harm  

Cheers.

Ian


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2006)

They get sprayed when it rains so why not? Might have to get a wet Q tip or cotton swab and rub the stuff off. I have had to do it before.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for the advice! i'll do the swab thing.

i've just been cautious of spraying them directly because of what i'd heard about this species.

seeing as he did poo on himself he may be ill already anyway...


----------

